# .270 strong enough for Nilgai?



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

Around 2 years ago I had been spotting a group of about 5 nilgai at our ranch, they never showed up again but I think they may be back as I've been spotting some huge tracks. 


You think a .270 can handle a nilgai ? the only other big cartridge I have is a Lee Enfield .303


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

At short or mid-range....yes..150gr.


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

It will work but I wouldn't shoot anything smaller than a 270. We use to tell our clients, both bow and rifle, to aim dead center in the shoulder. They have a slightly different anatomy than whitetails so a shot placed behind the shoulder is less effective. They are very hardy and their hide is very thick so they tend not to leave much of a blood trail. However, the meat is very delicious so don't pass one up if you get a chance. Good luck!


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Plenty gun to handle the job, but bullet placement is criticle. Take out the Front Shoulders! Try to use a bullet that will penetrate deep, like a Nosler Partition, Accubond and like bullet. A well placed Shoulder shot will bring it to its knees, but DO NOT approach the animal if you see the slighest movement from it! They are MEAN SOB's! Ask Larry Bozka about his Uncle who almost died from being gored and trampled to almost death by a large Nilgai Bull. Put another bullet in it if you have any doubts.


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

I hve killed a few with a 30-06. Never had a problem. That was years ago when they were not hunted much, and all the shots were within 150 yards. I am told now they are very wild and hard to get close to.


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

I have killed Nilgai with a 30.06 and a 300 win mag. 270 is fine with good placement and <150 yd's and the guidance about taking out the shoulder and using a deep penetrating bullet is right on the money. 270 is the minimum you can use on the King ranch for Nilgai.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I shot three on the king ranch(norias division) in one day back in 95. with a 7 mag..the guide preferred a 300 mag minimum...soooooooo much meat!!!!can you do it with a 270???? the answer is yes but bullet placement is critical.... they are very wary animals and a lot of your shots will be running..... the meat is very good ....good luck!!!!


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

wow that was fast response guys, thanks for the advice. I guess I should also not expect to field dress it alone lol as they are huge sob's


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

LOL, the first one I killed weighed 450 lbs field dressed, skinned, w/out the head! It took 4 of us to load it. We hooked a come-a-long to it and the headache rack of the truck. It started to bend the headache rack!


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

220swifter said:


> LOL, the first one I killed weighed 450 lbs field dressed, skinned, w/out the head! It took 4 of us to load it. We hooked a come-a-long to it and the headache rack of the truck. It started to bend the headache rack!


 Then I have hunted Nilagi we have always used a winch attached to the high rack and two 2" X 12" boards to winch the gutted animal into the bed of a pick-up.

As 220 noted the gutted bulls will go 450 lb's so no you will not be field dressing and getting the animal back to camp on your own. Come-along is the minimum you would need.

Stalking these Nilgai is one hell of lot more fun than shooting them from the truck.

good luck to you


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

One shot right in the head is all you need. Save all the meat.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Dang J, not everyone has the chance to just walk up to caged animals and shoot them in the head! lol Reminds of of an Elk hunt not long ago! lol


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Dude, I've shot does and hogs in the head up to 225 yards away. Why couldn't you do it to a Nilgai (unless you plan on mounting). Reason I never shot my bucks in the head is for mounting reasons, but do shoot them in the neck quite often.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Yes, the 270 can do the job. If you are using factory ammo I would suggest the Win Supreme 140gr Fail Safe, Federal Prem 150gr Partition, Fed Prem 140gr TBBC (Trophy Bonded), or Fed Premium 130gr TSX (Barnes Triple Shock). An AccuBond (Win or Fed) or InterBond (Hornady) load would be good too. Depends what shoots best in your rifle and what is available to you.

Good Luck.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

They take Nilgi with premative weapons like Bow/arrow and spears. So yes a .270 is more than enough gun to do the job.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Its the BULLET that counts*

The whole universe of what cartridges are acceptable for what animals has changed in the last few years due to the availability of factory loads with super premium bullets. For a 27O with a large tough antelope, I would suggest the new Federals that have the Barnes Triple Shok bullet....and use the heavier bullet of those offered.


----------



## twdjr (May 8, 2005)

The .270 is the largest caliber centerfire that I own. I have taken quite a few Nilgai in the past using it with 130 grain boat-tail soft points, without ever having any problems. With all the new types of ammo on the market today you may want to consider some of the choices the other guys have recommended. We always tried to avoid shooting them in the shoulder & concentrated shooting them behind the shoulder, do to their thick shoulder blade. Good Luck!


----------

